#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-12
<bkerensa> Good Morning All!
<Brian_H> howdy!
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Is it cloudy in your neck of the woods?
<c_smith> g;day.
<bkerensa> hi c_smith
<c_smith> wassup?
<bkerensa> nothing much.... just getting ready to head out to the boondocks
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> taking a taxi out to Sandy, OR
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> Expensive as can be
<c_smith> cool, yeah, taxis cost quite a bit.
<Brian_H> bkerensa: yup overcast
<bkerensa> c_smith: Yeah I think a PDX to Sandy trip costs over $100 round trip not sure its been awhile
<c_smith> wow.....
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> I assure you I'm not paying the cost ;)
<c_smith> lol
<bkerensa> If anyone is still interested in going to PuppetConf I have a 40% off coupon... I personally think its a good value at full price just for the training and food :) but 40% off makes it nicer and of course Ubuntu will have a booth
<c_smith> I wish I could. but I have school to attend.
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa will take video and photos
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-13
<tgm4883> bkerensa, so who won the drawing for the magizine subscription?
<bkerensa> Hi Epitrope
<Epitrope> hey
 * bkerensa is going to bed but wanted to say Hello :)
<bkerensa> My newest toy arrived this morning: http://twitpic.com/6kfo2h
<shantorn> hello
<Epitrope> bkerensa: shiny
<Brian_H> oh cool
<Brian_H> its that just a straight e book reader only?
<bkerensa> nah its running android so you can install apps
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H>  sweet
<c_smith> g'day! :D
<Kitty-> g'day mate
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-14
<bkerensa> =o
<el_seano> +_+
 * bkerensa pokes el_seano with a hdmi cable
<bkerensa> gnight guys
 * el_seano yelps in HD.
<bkerensa> Mmm
<bkerensa> Jamba Juice sent me some Juice via FedEx: http://t.co/ktKlVdv <-- Breakfast
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-15
 * bkerensa waves good morning
<bkerensa> time to go setup a Ubuntu Booth
 * bkerensa yawns
<bkerensa> Anyone want 50% off on O'Reilly Books.... Use Code "B2SDEAL" good till the 27th
<c_smith> g'day! :D
<MarkDude> Greetings Oregon
<c_smith> greetings, MarkDude! :D
<c_smith> if only bkerensa were here.... I have something to update him about.
<MarkDude> Well he is prolly doing some epic stuff right about now
 * bkerensa is here
<bkerensa> c_smith: hi
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> c_smith: How goes it?
<c_smith> bkerensa, I got a coffee shop (we don't have Wifi Cafes in Salem to my knowledge) that has Wifi, only stipulation is that we buy something when we hang out, even just one thing.
<c_smith> this is for the Salam area people
<bkerensa> ok cool
<c_smith> I'll give the details of where the place is at the next IRC meeting.
<bkerensa> excellent
 * bkerensa needs MarkDude or thefinn93 to tell me how they got the backspace thing setup because everytime they tell me to send a e-mail and I think it goes into some blackhole
 * MarkDude can check his email to see who I talked to
<MarkDude> the owners are the best options
<MarkDude> the emplyees are on sumthin medicinal, they forget easily
<bkerensa> Well there manager who was at the natty release party told me to just e-mail events@backspace.bz and no response =/
<bkerensa> yeah they are on something medicinal and its called too much fatlips raspberry soda
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> Hmm tomorrow is Friday and it must include an epic amount of Sushi for lunch
<c_smith> man, Dropbox+Ubuntu One is a good way to store various documents.
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-16
<Brian_H> bkerensa: what was that screensaver you guys were running at the ubuntu meetup last time?
<thefinn93> electric sheep
<Brian_H> awesome thanks :)
<thefinn93> yep
<c_smith> wonder if there's anything I can do to help atm.
<c_smith> is there?
<thefinn93> not that I know
<thefinn93> of
<thefinn93> but, of course, i'm leaving in a little over a week
<c_smith> cool, college if I'm not mistaken, right?
<thefinn93> yep
<thefinn93> UW
<c_smith> good luck!
<thefinn93> thanks!
<c_smith> no prob, think I'll play a bit of Homeworld 2.
 * bkerensa slaps thefinn93
 * bkerensa runs
 * bkerensa will be out at Washington Square Mall around 10:30am today if anyone is in the neighborhood and wants to grab coffee :)
<bkerensa> :)
<Brian_H> hmm right next to the linbit office ;)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: How far away?
<Brian_H> about 1/2 mile :)
<bkerensa> You gonna be busy?
<Brian_H> always lol
<Brian_H> how long will you be in the area?
<bkerensa> I will probably be at the square till noon/1pm doing some shopping
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> shoes/clothes etc
<Brian_H> gotta love new clothes
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Let me PM you me cell # incase you get a break then we can grab starbucks
<Brian_H> heck yea
 * MarkDude hopes bkerensa is getting pimp suit
<MarkDude> WITH Ubuntu logo on blingy cane
<MarkDude> top hat of course also- all sponsored no less
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nope :)
<bkerensa> Likely picking up some cargo pants and maybe some nice New balance trail shoes
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Unless I see something else that peels my eyes
 * bkerensa is out
<MarkDude> later
<bkerensa> Brian_H: We will have to sync up for coffee sometime :) I had to get back to Portland
<Brian_H> :) yes I'm all for it, I was pulled into tuning our new servers
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Don't you have sysadmins for that :)
<Brian_H> not enough of them!
<Brian_H> lol
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Do you guys have your own DC in-house or colo somewhere?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: It's ok if thats proprietary info... I understand some companies are tight on that info :)
 * bkerensa would live in a datacenter if they made apartments inside :)
<bkerensa> Just for the latency and fiber speeds :D
<c_smith> bleh, my podcasts aren't reorganized when in .m4v, and the versions I converted in ffmpeg aren't recognised as podcasts....
<bkerensa> which podcasts? Why not store in mp3 format and just use Rythmbox
<c_smith> apparently I have an gstreamer ffmpeg plugin installed, but it's not doing jack for m4v when ffmpeg from CLI does that just fine.
<c_smith> the problem is that I'm trying to get them on an Ipod Nano 5g.
<c_smith> they play just fine as is on Banshee. but it doesn't like putting them on the Ipod.
<bkerensa> hmm... I havent had a ipod for a long time what formats does it accept?
<c_smith> let me look that up
<c_smith> appaerntly H.264,  and MPEG-4
<c_smith> and M4V is MPEG4, right?
<bkerensa> umm I think its a proprietary file container for apple itunes
<bkerensa> kind close to a MPEG-4
<c_smith> ah, I see.
<c_smith> strange how Banshee isn't picking up the FFMPEG Gstreamer plugin as being able to convert it when I can convert it through FFMPEG through CLI
<thefinn93> meh
<bkerensa> CLI is always the way to go
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> banshee is aweful
<thefinn93> imo
<thefinn93> rhythmbox
<bkerensa> YES YES YES
<bkerensa> RythmBOX!
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Banshee doesnt even allow Last.fm listening
<bkerensa> why they pushed a player that has less features idk
<thefinn93> banshee always screws up for me
<thefinn93> and there's no way to make it go away
<thefinn93> just to close the window
<thefinn93> then it minimizes to the tray
<c_smith> I didn't know Rhythmbox was installable.
<c_smith> has Amorok worked will for you guys?
<thefinn93> sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<thefinn93> no
<c_smith> hmmmm, ok
<thefinn93> amorok hasn't worked well for me
<c_smith> I'll try it once and if I get the errors I get now, I'm gonna go to Rhythmbox,
<thefinn93> alright
<c_smith> I'll say this, Rhythmbox was always solid before they dropped it in Ubuntu.
<c_smith> wasn't that in 10.10?
<thefinn93> i think so
<bkerensa> weird
<bkerensa> Somehow german folk rock started playing on Rythmbox
<thefinn93> lol
<bkerensa> Rhythmbox even
<thefinn93> wtf
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> it was in my music
<c_smith> lol
<c_smith> spent almost 24 hours letting the podcasts download... hopefully they're quicker this time around, but around 300 episodes is never quick.
<thefinn93> G+ API released
<c_smith> nice
<c_smith> does anyone else here think Windows 8 is turning out to be more of an abomination than Vista was?
<tgm4883> c_smith, why?
<c_smith> for one: they're doing away with Keyboards, for 2: it just looks ugly.
<c_smith> but that's my opinion, it's not fact.
<c_smith> the keyboards part is fact, though
<tgm4883> c_smith, yea, I don't see them going away from keyboards
<bkerensa> thefinn93: Yep Py and PHP samples for the api too
<thefinn93> yeah
<bkerensa> tgm4883: You work at Syman right?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea
<c_smith> yeah, they have made it so you can't use a keyboard with  the only text editor in it.
<tgm4883> if by Syman, you mean Symantec
<bkerensa> yeah
<tgm4883> c_smith, it's a dev release?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: :) I met someone in another channel who works there
<tgm4883> who?
<tgm4883> which building?
<bkerensa> cjdaniel
<tgm4883> err, which city
<bkerensa> Out by Salem somewhere I think
<bkerensa> He works for Symantec.Cloud
<bkerensa> whatever that is
<tgm4883> cjdaniel?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> says he is in beaverton
<tgm4883> and is a system admin, but nothing about the cloud
<bkerensa> oh maybe he is in beaverton
<bkerensa> lol
<tgm4883> odd
<bkerensa> he said something about a symantec job out by salem and I guess I got confused
<tgm4883> weird, what channel was he in
<bkerensa> like a new opening
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> #orlug
<bkerensa> :)
<tgm4883> orlug?
 * bkerensa is trying to convince #orlug people that ubuntu is the light
<bkerensa> yeah idk
<bkerensa> tgm4883: dont ask I have no idea the purpose of it... Maybe a virtual Oregon LUG
 * tgm4883 shrugs
 * tgm4883 goes back to fixing his VBox
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Can I PM?
<tgm4883> sure
<thefinn93> bkerensa, your PM autoreplies with an away message
<bkerensa> uhh
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> fixed
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ttyl... gotta go do some stuffs
<c_smith> tgm4883, Orlug is detailed here: http://orlug.borked.us/what.shtml
 * bkerensa will be getting a Samsung Series 5 ChromeBook next week
<bkerensa> booyah :)
<thefinn93> how much'd you pay for that?
<bkerensa> not a penny
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> congrats
<bkerensa> :( Might be delayed though
 * bkerensa has to send some paperwork off and my printer just ran out of ink
<bkerensa> so I cant print/sign/fax
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-17
<bkerensa> Hi Lwinter
<bkerensa> ...
<bkerensa> zoggj
<bkerensa> zoggj
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-18
<bkerensa> l
<bkerensa> .
<bkerensa> Good Morning Guys
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-10
<bkerensa> slangasek: Does your team work on dnsmasq?
<slangasek> bkerensa: yes
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/1048430
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1048430 in dnsmasq (Ubuntu) "dnsmasq not available on the bus" [Undecided,New]
<kees> /w/win 32
<kees> yehaw
<slangasek> bkerensa: and what version of dnsmasq-base do you have installed?
<bkerensa> slangasek:  2.63-1ubuntu1
<slangasek> bkerensa: ok; could you add that info to the bug report?
<slangasek> fwiw this looks like a race condition in how NetworkManager launches dnsmasq
<slangasek> in the general case
<bkerensa> slangasek: Yeah :) I found out the issue where I could not always connect to wireless has something to do with DHCP
<bkerensa> if I set static address I connect instantly
<bkerensa> but when its set to automatic not so much =/
<bkerensa> nathwill: morning
<nathwill> morning bkerensa@!
<bkerensa> $F (Ford) is still looking good :)
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: So I connected with a guy from WebVisions
<bkerensa> and they are interested in giving me venue and everything for the event I have been assembling
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> nice!
<tgm4883> slangasek, is there any sort of fuzzy logic when matching dependencies? eg. Package A depends on Package B version == 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4, can package B version 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 works for that
<tgm4883> eg. is there a way to do depends on package B version 4:4.8.1-*
<slangasek> tgm4883: no fuzzy matching; you have to bracket it with a >= and a << dependency
<tgm4883> slangasek, so >= 4:4.8.1 and << 4:4.8.2?
<slangasek> yes
<tgm4883> hmm, ok
<bkerensa> slangasek: looks like your Canonical comrades are landing in 30 mins
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> are you guys having a sprint in Portland?
<slangasek> bkerensa: yes
<bkerensa> slangasek: enjoy :)
<nathwill> 100 m dash?
<bkerensa> nathwill: nah :) they are having a Manager Sprint
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa,
<MaskilPDX> I would also suggest that people separate domain name registrar and hosting.
<MaskilPDX> Yea, you sometimes can get a better deal by combining them, your still putting all eggs in one basket
<MaskilPDX> Anyone ever run into the issue with Thurnderbird loosing it's minimize, full screen and close buttons?
<nathwill> nawp
<MaskilPDX> ok
<bkerensa>  MaskilPDX: Yeah... So my hosting is high availability with my content being served from multiple datacenters and a dedicated database server plus static content is on a CDN and I use Cloudflare on top of it all
 * bkerensa runs to go get thai food
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-11
<c_smith> heya
<c_smith> bkerensa, you around?
<c_smith> bkerensa, you around?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I am now... Just a FYI everytime you say my nick I do get a push notification so I am aware you need me :)
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> bkerensa, I have an idea for the release party
<c_smith> and that is inviting those of us who can't make it up to portland to join in IRC.
<c_smith> I for sure will still be recovering from the operation that is shortly before that.
<c_smith> oh, and JVLB was going to get in contact with you about some things.
<bkerensa> c_smith: We always allow people to join on irc
<bkerensa> c_smith: sure he can e-mail me
<MaskilPDX> Good Morning
<nathwill> congrats on getting the beta out with disk encryption working in ubiquity slangasek. :) big landmark, and super nice to see
<slangasek> nathwill: thanks - though I did none of the work ;)
<blkperl> slangasek: we deployed precise to our labs last week, we're crossing our fingers that we found all the workarounds needed :)
<nathwill> blkperl, did the dconf + nfs home issue get resolved with that patch?
<blkperl> nathwill: nah we pointed XDG_TEMP to /tmp
<blkperl> dconf seems to accept that
<slangasek> yay
<bkerensa> nathwill: a Fedora Women needs some help with her Y Pipes
<bkerensa> I asked he to ping u
<nathwill> ok
<nathwill> man, the more i play with rex, the more i like it :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: rex?
<nathwill> http://rexify.org/
<bkerensa> nathwill: landscape
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> landscape do mass log-searches for you?
<nathwill> like let me define groups and then grep a string in all of a particular log in a defined group?
<nathwill> *without* running any extra software on each host?
<nathwill> this is kinda like a cross between puppet and clusterssh
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: Release Party confirm Oct 20th 1:30 to 3:30pm Puppet is sponsoring Venue, Food, Beverage + Beer
<bkerensa> it should be at there new bigger office too
<nathwill> they have a new office?
<nathwill> man...
<bkerensa> uhh well yes
<bkerensa> but its not open yet
<tatica> hello :)
<c_smith> hello
<MaskilPDX> hello
<tatica> bkerensa, thx for the invite
<nathwill> hello!!!
<c_smith> hello, nathwill
<tatica> hello nathwill !
<tatica> I was sent by the intergalactic powers to bother you nathwill and bkerensa about some yahoo pipes I'm trying to run
<tatica> but real life (aka. work) got in the middle, so I will bother you guys later :)
<MaskilPDX> Hya nathwill
<nathwill> hey maskilpdx, how's things?
<nathwill> ah hey tatica
<nathwill> ah doh
<MaskilPDX> Good
<MaskilPDX> Writing up some proposals to change content filtering, backup solutions and av software
<nathwill> niiice
<nathwill> what're you looking at for solutions?
<nathwill> (particularly interested in content filtering)
<MaskilPDX> Currently they are running a openSUSE 11 box with squid and squidguard
<MaskilPDX> I want to go to OpenDNS
<MaskilPDX> For global filtering instead of having to adjust proxy settings
<MaskilPDX> It's a school, and they are looking at maybe doing an open guest wireless
<MaskilPDX> We can lock it way down, and have a bypass password for any site that teachers need to get to that is restricted to syudentd
<MaskilPDX> students
<MaskilPDX> Of that doesn't pass, I will put in an Ubuntu 12.04.1 server with dansquardian
<nathwill> makes sense
<nathwill> might even make sense to use both...
<MaskilPDX> You can filer by name within Dansquardian, but it requires a clunky app called iDentD
<nathwill> yeah, i don't know how grainy you're aiming for, but openDNS certainly gives you a good selection for types of content
<MaskilPDX> It runds as a service on Windows, and passes on the user name. That name gets bassed through lists
<nathwill> oh man...
<nathwill> that sounds horrible
<MaskilPDX> If the service stops or hicups for any reason (It's windows) it bonks, and is a pain in the butt
<nathwill> so it's sending a user-name with every request?
<MaskilPDX> I like Open DNS
<MaskilPDX> Use it at home
<MaskilPDX> Simple to set up and implement
<nathwill> i take it that they're multi-tenant work stations?
<MaskilPDX> Yes, evey request
<MaskilPDX> There not realy multi tenant, it's just that Danguardian is ether on or off
<MaskilPDX> There is no "bypass" button, other than that POS service
<nathwill> hrm. seems like there'd be a way to know the client by the connection details instead of the request (easily forged)
<MaskilPDX> You chnage the proxy settings to go through the Dans box, where there is nothing like that for OpenDNS
<nathwill> yeah
<MaskilPDX> But, there is the $$ and proactive vs reactive factor
<MaskilPDX> OpenDNS $2000/year for 600 users (Great deal)
<nathwill> well...
<MaskilPDX> Sale right now $1200 year
<nathwill> yeah, that's a good deal
<MaskilPDX> Dans is free, but, you either are reacting when students find something, or you subscribe to a service for blacklists
<nathwill> no volunteer-maintained lists as with opendns i take it?
<MaskilPDX> Dan, fails open <sad trombone>
<nathwill> i always hear about dansguardian, but haven't ever actually tried implementing it... though i will certainly be doing so once i get kids in the house
<MaskilPDX> Nope, OpenDNS is pro-active in their lists, and are CIPA (Child Internet Protection Act) compliant
<MaskilPDX> I was going to as well, but OpenDNS is better imo
<MaskilPDX> Nothing is perfect
<MaskilPDX> Dans is also in the Ubuntu repo
<MaskilPDX> one click install
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-12
<bkerensa> nathwill:  http://owncloud.benjaminkerensa.com/
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill:  So I have one cloud instance for owncloud... one for piwik and another for openvbx
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i can't connect to owncloud
<nathwill> it's timing out :/
<bkerensa> good night all!
<nathwill> guten morgen alle
<bkerensa> ugh cdn
<bkero> cdn your life is pain
<cy1> any idea how to get a handheld computer that can play music and do IRC?
<nathwill> cy1: buy a smartphone?
<cy1> nathwill: those are, unfortunately, closed source.
<cy1> also hard to upgrade.
<nibalizer> not ones that run debian
<nibalizer> m900 for instance
<cy1> nibalizer: yeah, that's what I'm asking! Thanks! I thought the m900 was Android though?
<nibalizer> i have a friend with debian on his m900
<nibalizer> but m900 is kindof an older phone now..
<cy1> I'm kind of a cheapskate, so it works out.
<cy1> other phones are welcome though! I don't really need a cell phone... <.<
<nathwill> n900?
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> cy1, you could probably pick up a rasp-pi and some extra components to slap one together...
<cy1> wow, n900 I haven't heard that model in years...
<cy1> nathwill: huh, it's got audio and a GPU, plug in a foldable USB keyboard and you're on IRC with your favorite tunes blaring! Could probably use a playing card deck holder as a case hm...
<cy1> oh, and some kind of monitor hm...
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-13
<bkerensa> nathwill: T-shirts order is pending
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> only cost $570
<nathwill> eek
<bkerensa> slangasek: Uhh who would I ping about a Debian Mailing list turning into a spam haven?
<bkerensa> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-mt-om-devel/2012-September/thread.html
<bkerensa> every month now nigerian spam ads
<slangasek> bkerensa: the project owner
<bkerensa> slangasek: k
<slangasek> https://alioth.debian.org/projects/pkg-mt-om/
<P_Riggs> test
<bkerensa> P_Riggs: Test not found
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> morning nathwill
<P_Riggs> Just "testing" this connection out during lunch... Setting it up ect...
<bkerensa> P_Riggs: No worries :)
<bkerensa> How did you find Ubuntu Oregon?
<P_Riggs> I went to Last Fridays meeting - thank U for asking.
<bkerensa> cool
<P_Riggs> CHAT
<P_Riggs> Still setting up Preferences inside Xchat.
<MaskilPDX> Good morning
<P_Riggs> quit
<P_Riggs> I'm back - changes required restart.
<blkperl> slangasek: can you slip vi into the debian installer it would make life so much easier
<blkperl> nano is infuriating to use when you system is broken
<slangasek> blkperl: no, sorry :)
<blkperl> :P
<P_Riggs> Thanks It's working - See some of ya this Friday.
<bkerensa> blkperl: nano FTW!
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa is actually considering switching to vi
<bkerensa> still on the fence
<bkerensa> slangasek: How is the Hilton? :)
<bkerensa> No windows I hear
<slangasek> yes, all Ubuntu in here
<blkperl> bkerensa: you have so much to learn.
<blkperl> vimtutor
<blkperl> is your friend
<bkerensa> blkperl: the biggest hurdle for me is vim has more keystrokes to do things
<bkerensa> like closing vi is two keys right?
<tgm4883`> bkerensa, I switched to VIM s few months ago
<bkerensa> hmm
<tgm4883`> way better than nano
<tgm4883`> oh, and real vim, not the crappy vim-tiny that ships with ubuntu
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkero> vim-minimal
<bkero> vim-notyourmoms
<tgm4883`> vim-ihateyouandnowihaveapuppetmanifesttoinstallreadvimonallourservers
<blkperl> bkerensa: no, you can :x
<bkerensa> thats two keys
<bkerensa> : and x
<bkerensa> Ctrl+x is much quicker
<bkerensa> requires one hand
<tgm4883`> bkerensa, ctrl+x is two keys?
<bkerensa> well yes
<tgm4883`> granted :x is three key presses
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> so one more keystroke plus two hands required
<bkerensa> that is fail
<bkerensa> nano just needs more sexy
<bkerensa> if I could get a nice color scheme that would be nice
<tgm4883`> searching is nicer too
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> what is wrong Ctrl+W
<bkerensa> always works fine for me
<bkerensa> or can you search more than one file?
<bkerensa> can you bind vim to certain keys? can I make it mimic nano?
<tgm4883`> bkerensa, IDK
<tgm4883`> bkerensa, searching in vim
<tgm4883`>  /searchterm
<tgm4883`> one key ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/quantal/weston/fix-control/+merge/124143
<bkerensa> so I was trying to push a patch to Debian last night for Weston
<bkerensa> however when I debcheckout its giving a error about "ref HEAD"
<bkerensa> and git clone does the same
<bkerensa> Hi MaskilPDX
<slangasek> bkerensa: that means the git repo isn't set up sanely :P
<bkerensa> slangasek: ok well then I well use that excuse for not pushing a patch upstream
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://i.imgur.com/sMJ5P.jpg <-- Kegbot
<slangasek> bkerensa: you can use whatever excuses you like, but that doesn't change our obligations to do the right thing by Ubuntu as a whole when deciding whether to carry deltas
<bkerensa> slangasek: well how can I submit a patch if I cannot get the source package?
<slangasek> bkerensa: oh, this is an X-team package? hmmm
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> yes
<slangasek> you don't get source packages using debcheckout
<bkerensa> why not?
<bkerensa> oh
<slangasek> you get source branches using decheckout
<slangasek> source packages are 'apt-get source', or... that other thing I forget
<bkerensa> apt-get source pulls from Ubuntu though
<slangasek> one sec while I get the command name
<slangasek> bkerensa: pull-debian-source <package>
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> slangasek: pull-debian-source: Error: Unable to find weston in Debian suite "sid".
<bkerensa> how do I specify experimental?
<bkerensa> I am unsure why I want to send a patch upstream anyways
<bkerensa> we already have a newer version of weston in Ubuntu then Debian Experimental
<slangasek> bkerensa: oh, experimental only?  no idea then
<bkerensa> it seems like we are maintaining the package even
<bkerensa> no idea why dholbach suggest a patch
<slangasek> bkerensa: so 'debcheckout' will still /work/, you just have to manually select your branch afterwards
<slangasek> debcheckout weston; cd weston; git branch -a
<slangasek> then git branch debian-experimental origin/debian-experimental
<slangasek> then git checkout debian-experimental
<bkerensa> slangasek: and can you remind me how to generate a patch for debian based on the changes I make there
<nathwill> git format-patch master?
<slangasek> bkerensa: git add ; git commit; git format-patch HEAD^
<slangasek> bkerensa: there is no master :)
<nathwill> ah
<slangasek> er, nathwill ^^
<nathwill> wonder if that's a political statement
<bkerensa> lawl
<bkerensa> slangasek: can I use submittodebian to send that patch?
<bkerensa> the one generated
<slangasek> bkerensa: you can do that too; in that case, dch, describe the change, debuild -uc -us -S, submittodebian
<bkerensa> slangasek: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> how do I bypass that
<bkerensa> oh wtf
<slangasek> by not having 'ubuntu' listed in $DEBEMAIL
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> yes but that clearly will not work since I use a ubuntu e-mail?
<bkerensa> =/
<slangasek> no, you just unset the DEBEMAIL variable
 * tgm4883` sighs
 * tgm4883` just sat though 2 hours of FERPA presentation because someone thought moving to google apps is a FERPA violation :(
<nathwill> interesting theory...
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-14
<cy1> I need an algorithm for iterating through the blocks of a square shell around a certain point...
<cy1> *cubic shell
<cy1> all I can think of involves so many special cases it's ridiculous.
<bkerensa> Mmmm Mozilla BBQ on Saturday
<nathwill> perl is freaking ridiculous
<nathwill> download and parse a 70M XML, and download 7k extracted URLS, done in 72 seconds.
<nathwill> 500M total images downloaded
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-15
<P_Riggs> mgs jvlb here we are at the meeting
<jvlb> \P_Riggs Yo!
<c_smith> jvlb /msg <name>
<c_smith>  /me throws away trach
 * c_smith throws away trash
 * P_Riggs 
 * P_Riggs anything
<P_Riggs> what ?
<c_smith> also, don't mind us, I'm teaching this guy IRC basics
 * blkperl is puppeting the centos, because ubuntu isn't supported by the CAD vendors
<P_Riggs> quit
<bkerensa> nathwill: you called in man the guy didnt pay =/
<bkerensa> called it*
<bkerensa> oh well :)
<imnotadoctor> so, hows everyone doing tonight
<bkerensa> imnotadoctor: good how are you?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-16
<bkerensa> morning nathwill
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-09-09
<slangasek> bkerensa: so when are we having a knitting day at the Mozilla office?
<bkerensa> When would you like to do this and who would come?
<bkerensa> bkero: Anyday would work fine right? I should just let Sam know?
<bkero> bkerensa: You should definitely let Sam know.
<bkerensa> :)
<bkero> bkerensa: I would say Monday the 23rd?
<bkero> Err, Tuesday the 24th
<bkerensa> slangasek: ^
 * bkerensa looks at his calendar
<bkerensa> works for me
<slangasek> bkerensa: I imagine the ex-OSDL posse would come, and maybe OSUOSL / CAT people
<slangasek> and maybe some misc other Canonicalers?
<bkero> I might be able to get a Googler to come
<bkerensa> slangasek: should be fine
<slangasek> "a googler" who's not also ex-OSDL posse?
<slangasek> bkerensa: do you need RSVP's head counts, or should I go ahead and tell people to show up on the 23rd?
<slangasek> that's "RSVPs / head counts"
<bkerensa> slangasek: If it is during normal office hours I do not think so... just sign in
<slangasek> ok
<bkerensa> it just needs advanced notice to receptionist who relays the info to someone at corporate
<slangasek> cool
<slangasek> that means I can also poke Lance about coming up and bringing Debian's SWARM server that apparently needs servicing
<bkerensa> slangasek: so looks like a ServiceNow request is being put in for the 24th
<slangasek> woohoo
<bkerensa> I do not know the actually address
<bkerensa> bkero will have to tell u
<bkerensa> I just know where it is
<bkero> I can't respond much right now, please believe me when I say I'm very busy.
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> kk
<bkero> I have a presentation tonight at 6pm and am rushing to 1) write the tool I will be presenting, 2) documenting it, and 3) making a presentatoin
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> slangasek: is there a time these were usually held at? Start/Finish?
<slangasek> bkerensa: well, when they were being done at the OSU offices, they started at "whenever people got managed to get their asses downtown" and ended at "beer o'clock"
<slangasek> the latter tended to be 4pm
<bkerensa> lol
<slangasek> the former was never earlier than 9am AIUI, though some of us have early morning conference calls and stuff that keep us from arriving before 10,11
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-09-11
<bkerensa> slangasek: :) I'm officially a Debian User now
<bkerensa> :)
<thefinn93> ol
<bkerensa> thefinn93, you dont use IRC
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> bkerensa: on the contrary
<thefinn93> i just dont use it here
<thefinn93> other chans/networks i use constantly
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-09-12
<bkerensa> slangasek: would you be happy uploading ubuntu-docs this cycle?
<bkerensa> slangasek: when its ready that is
<slangasek> bkerensa: I could be coerced into it
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-09-15
<shantorn> good evening
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-09-10
 * wxl waves
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-09-11
 * c_smith is still here
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> wxl: tgm4883 if you want I can pass on the admin credentials to you both
<bkerensa> I might need to do it next week though as I am on the cusp of leaving for Europe
<shirgall> bkerensa: you are traveling like I used to do ;)
<bkerensa> shirgall: it is not fun
<bkerensa> :P
<shirgall> bkerensa: I was so busy I didn't make it to debconf, I guess that's my fault
<bkerensa> slangasek: December is going to be interesting in Portland... Mozilla is flying 100% of its work force in
<bkerensa> 3000 employees
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> oh and a few hundred contributors
<bkerensa> shirgall: does Collabra not have a lot of travel?
<shirgall> bkerensa: not as much, been to England.
<tgm4883> bkerensa: sounds good. Shoot me the info
<bkerensa> tgm4883: looks like a ticket might need to be opened it doesn't like the password I have saved in lasts
<wxl> bkerensa: you referring to launchpad? what's the ml admin pw btw?
<bkerensa> wxl: its not working so it would need a reset by IS
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-09-12
<tiwake> is mesa 11 going to make it into ubuntu 15.10?
